# St Andrews mental asylum/Morgue - Sept 2015



## JasmineDawn (Sep 5, 2015)

St Andrews Hospital at Thorpe closed in the 1990s I've been wanting to make a visit for quite a while, only to learn the asylum was sadly partially demolished and all that remains is a section of the main building and the morgue. I made the journey anyway, i didn't find much in the main building,very very dark and they've taken the stairs away there's no way up now it's pretty much just a long corridor and the downstairs rooms that have been used as a dose house for vandals. The building has now became home to loads of butterflies, in one room there was easily 20+ fluttering there wings and adding a eerie feel to the pitch black rooms.
The morgue though was interesting, looked more like a gym with the punch bag swinging from the middle of the room. gutted I didn't make it there sooner,I can imagine the building looked spectacular in its prime.
Starting with the little out building that was the morgue.



St Andrews asylum/morgue by Jasmine Dawn, on Flickr



St Andrews asylum/morgue by Jasmine Dawn, on Flickr



St Andrews asylum/morgue by Jasmine Dawn, on Flickr



St Andrews asylum/morgue by Jasmine Dawn, on Flickr



St Andrews asylum/morgue by Jasmine Dawn, on Flickr



St Andrews asylum/morgue by Jasmine Dawn, on Flickr



St Andrews asylum/morgue by Jasmine Dawn, on Flickr



St Andrews asylum/morgue by Jasmine Dawn, on Flickr



St Andrews asylum/morgue by Jasmine Dawn, on Flickr



St Andrews asylum/morgue by Jasmine Dawn, on Flickr



St Andrews asylum/morgue by Jasmine Dawn, on Flickr



St Andrews asylum/morgue by Jasmine Dawn, on Flickr



St Andrews asylum/morgue by Jasmine Dawn, on Flickr



St Andrews asylum/morgue by Jasmine Dawn, on Flickr



St Andrews asylum/morgue by Jasmine Dawn, on Flickr

back to the main building this is all the remains


St Andrews asylum by Jasmine Dawn, on Flickr


St Andrews asylum by Jasmine Dawn, on Flickr


St Andrews asylum by Jasmine Dawn, on Flickr


St Andrews asylum by Jasmine Dawn, on Flickr


St Andrews asylum by Jasmine Dawn, on Flickr


St Andrews asylum by Jasmine Dawn, on Flickr


St Andrews asylum by Jasmine Dawn, on Flickr


St Andrews mental asylum by Jasmine Dawn, on Flickr

and lastly this cute little shelter 


St Andrews asylum by Jasmine Dawn, on Flickr


----------



## mookster (Sep 5, 2015)

Great first post


----------



## HughieD (Sep 5, 2015)

Yeah...great stuff. Love that little shelter at the end.


----------



## selectedgrub (Sep 6, 2015)

Very nice shots.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 6, 2015)

Nice one..shame the main hall is just a shell.i like the old morgue though.been in there three times.


----------



## krela (Sep 6, 2015)

Interesting, thank you and welcome.


----------



## JasmineDawn (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks guys  For years I've been itching to check out these beautiful decaying buildings, this was my first explore and defiantly not my last. more explorations to come!!


----------



## jmcjnr (Sep 6, 2015)

My father was taken there after passing away in the main wing in 1994. Jim.


----------



## smiler (Sep 6, 2015)

Lovely first post JD, the butterflies I believe are peacocks possible looking for somewhere to hibernate for the winter. I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Ipcre55 (Sep 6, 2015)

Such a shame its nearly all gone, all that history. Glad I got in before the developers did years ago.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 6, 2015)

Smashing first post,I enjoyed the mix of buildings and great shots too.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 7, 2015)

You've got the hang of this exploring malarky haven't you! 
Excellent stuff! I'm glad I got to go round the main asylum while it was still complete then! 
Missed the morgue tho, so loving this. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 20, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Bones out (Sep 21, 2015)

Reception still there I take it? Done well with the snaps, shame you never got there a couple of years ago.


----------

